# Zombie Make-Up: Need help



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

I need a little help in the zombie department, last year I was able to pull off the ghost but this year I'm not sure weather or not I should use the white cream make-up or use baby powder; I've heard that baby powder is highly effective. What are you're opinions on zombie make-up? What's best to use in order to make you're face look the best? I'd love to hear you're thoughts on the matter.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lots of threads on the zombie makeup topic that might be of interest - here are a few to get you started:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=33589&highlight=zombie+makeup

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=37420&highlight=zombie+makeup

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=36913&highlight=zombie+makeup

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=33318&highlight=zombie+makeup

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29309&highlight=zombie+makeup


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Part of the finished look or desire depends upon how or where it/you will be seen.
If it's for a party, and or just a short period, then you wouldn't need to go industrial strength, if it's for a haunt where you will be working all night, and or working under black lights, then you may want to rethink your strategy.
Roxy's given a great list of threads on this, at least one of them should be enough to get you started down the right path. If not, then tell us more of your specific needs or desires for the finished look and use.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

I usually dress up as I pass out candy, I haven't been to a Halloween party in a few years sadly. Not many parties are around in Florida or where to go if they did have them; I'm pretty clueless. The topics were helpful however, I'm not really good when it comes to the gore and blood but I'll try my best. This is what I've found recently; does this look like a good make-up suggestion? Please share me you're opinion on it.

http://www.eversojuliet.com/2011/10/66-how-to-easy-zombie-make-up.html


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I would go with this tutorial. Even without the wounds it would give a bit more realistic look.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wildcat said:


> I would go with this tutorial. Even without the wounds it would give a bit more realistic look.
> 
> Zombie makeup


Okay thank you for you're suggestion! :jol:


----------



## Mystique1980 (Apr 29, 2014)

Honestly the beauty of a Zombie makeup is you can have degrees of it. I'd stay away from the white and go with more grays and browns. Use brown or purple around the eyes to create the sunken in look. 
If you want to go a step above that get some liquid latex and apply to your cheeks, then take thin sheets of toilet paper and let it dry. This gives you a chance to create tears and it looks like skin (old, cheap trick). Then if you aren't good with blood you can just start by applying blood in the tears. 

Have fun with it!


----------



## DrHannibalLecter (Apr 28, 2014)

I usually blend gray and brown to the laugh and frown lines. Sometimes I mix up the purple and brown under and a little bit around the eyes to mak them look sunken. Just blend really well. Also use the grey brown blend to hollow out your face! I wish I had a MAC diagram to show you with...


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

They have so many fantastic zombie tutorials on YouTube. It depends how extreme you want to go when it comes to applying your make up. Also the previous comments gave some great advice. Do some practice runs and show us your look and we can give you advice on how to get the look you are going for.


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

I agree. It also depends on how " dead" and how messy you want to be. Not so messy for little tots but older would get a kick out of it. Leave off the white.


----------



## BobbyA (Mar 12, 2011)

Graveyard_Ghost said:


> I usually dress up as I pass out candy, I haven't been to a Halloween party in a few years sadly. Not many parties are around in Florida or where to go if they did have them; I'm pretty clueless. The topics were helpful however, I'm not really good when it comes to the gore and blood but I'll try my best. This is what I've found recently; does this look like a good make-up suggestion? Please share me you're opinion on it.
> 
> http://www.eversojuliet.com/2011/10/66-how-to-easy-zombie-make-up.html


What part of Florida ?


----------

